# Madrid Open 2017 - Madrid, Spain (March 25-26)



## rodrigoguitar (Jan 1, 2017)

WCA (registration)
AECR (payment)
Twitter

We are giving away two registrations with an extra surprise gift here.

Registration fee is 7€ for members of the Spanish Cube Association (AECR) and 10€ for the rest. Competitor limit is 120, but payment *must be done *before being accepted.

More info in the following days  stay tuned


----------

